
Project 523 - samueladam
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Project_523
======
Tomte
It's nice to see something with a name like "Project $number" or "Bureau
$number" and find that (a) yes, it is something in Asia and (b) no, it's not
about torture and cruelty and war crimes.

But it seems strange to me that Traditional Chinese Medicine was actually
successful.

